# AHF - Australian Dairy Nutritionals



## System (27 October 2014)

Initially, Australian Dairy Farms Group (AHF) will be an owner and operator of two producing dairy farms in Brucknell, in South West Victoria, near Warrnambool. 

The operating farms are currently producing at strong levels, supplying milk to Fonterra Co-operative Group Ltd. 

ADF's medium-term strategy is to purchase additional farms, using scale to deliver revenue and cost synergies and produce more than 50 million litres of production per annum within two years.

Shareholder returns will be driven by the operations of the producing dairy farms via exposure to 
earnings and cash flows from milk sales as well as to dairy farm capital value growth.

Australian Dairy Farms Group (AHF) was previously known as APA Financial Services Group (APP).


----------



## IrishDigger (29 October 2014)

I'm in, now where is my milking machine.


----------



## So_Cynical (29 October 2014)

Price takers and land owners...i don't see much potential.


----------



## shouldaindex (19 April 2015)

Was very sceptical at first, as they'll have to raise another 60m or so to get to 17 farms, before we can even judge their strategy (Wonder why they couldn't do that before listing if it was such a great idea). But it's an interesting proposition with some good fundamentals if they can pull it off.  Will have a look back in 12 months to see whether they're making progress.


----------



## pixel (16 February 2016)

It looks as if the Market is now taking them seriously.
I've been watching the sell-off that followed the Christmas break, and see it's finding support at current levels. Missed the switch of 27c from offer to bid, but started buying a tick up.
I see a possible target around 37c.


----------



## pixel (16 February 2016)

pixel said:


> It looks as if the Market is now taking them seriously.
> I've been watching the sell-off that followed the Christmas break, and see it's finding support at current levels. Missed the switch of 27c from offer to bid, but started buying a tick up.
> I see a possible target around 37c.




Alas, I read the trading action wrong.
I thought I could ignore the gap to 16c because the acquisition of Camperdowns in December turned AHF into a new company with changed economies of scale - at least IMHO.

It seems that the Market may well take the gap into consideration, therefore keeps selling. Break of assumed support constituted my stop condition, I exited at a small loss and shall take a fresh look once the chart tells me a different story.


----------



## pixel (16 March 2016)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displ...;idsId=01723188
This is the kind of announcement I didn't want to miss.
The Market has been selling for fear the Camperdown acquisition may not go ahead. A simple "Yes, we can" reversed the slide and buyers caused a 10% jump within minutes. Yet it's still the same company it was yesterday and a month ago.




Holding and accumulating.


----------



## pixel (22 March 2016)

another step-up from this rectangular flag pattern would be an udder delight 




I hold and accumulate; target 37"ish"; stop 26c


----------



## pixel (13 April 2016)

It's been quite a drawn-out sideways.
The last few days were marked by confusion over China's new 11.9% import penalty.
Today's announcement, however, seems to have calmed the Market, and we're on our way back into the 30's.




I'm buying.


----------



## pixel (21 April 2016)

Last trade failed to break into the 30's, so I was content with a small profit.
Let's try again. I consider 26c current support.


----------



## alonso (26 April 2016)

Surely ought to see a bump off today's ann over next day or so.


----------



## pixel (26 April 2016)

alonso said:


> Surely ought to see a bump off today's ann over next day or so.




What is the nature of today's correction to Friday's Presentation?
I haven't had time yet to find the amendment. 
Wish they were compelled to always state up front what had to be changed.


----------



## alonso (26 April 2016)

The heading?


----------



## skc (26 April 2016)

pixel said:


> What is the nature of today's correction to Friday's Presentation?
> I haven't had time yet to find the amendment.
> Wish they were compelled to always state up front what had to be changed.




AHF stil in this 26-31c band... somewhat directionless.

MGC in a trading halt with most likely a profit downgrade probably isn't helping sentiments in the dairy sector.


----------



## pixel (25 July 2016)

Today's announcement http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01759911 seems to spark renewed interest.
If Woolworth don't "squeeze" them quite as badly as usual, this breakout could finally sustain upward momentum. 




I bought some at the initial breakout, but won't add unless the resistance at 21.5c is also broken.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2017)

Back on board.
Yesterday's breakout on reasonable volume suggested a change of sentiment.






If this morning's 500K bid at 16c is for real, we'll see a massive gap-up.





definitely worth watching the Open  I hold already.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2017)

good volume, good buying pressure, and supply gets pulled or moved higher.
Pity they couldn't quite manage to close the gap to 14.5 before reversing back up.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 July 2017)

pixel said:


> good volume, good buying pressure, and supply gets pulled or moved higher.
> Pity they couldn't quite manage to close the gap to 14.5 before reversing back up.
> 
> View attachment 71713



Well done!


----------



## greggles (26 March 2018)

After trading sideways between 10 and 15 cents for most of the last year, Australian Dairy Farms Group broke out big time today after announcing that they will be entering the organic infant formula market and converting all their dairy farms to 100% organic.

Up 68.81% to 18.5 today with an intraday high of 25c. Nice move.


----------



## pixel (26 March 2018)

greggles said:


> After trading sideways between 10 and 15 cents for most of the last year, Australian Dairy Farms Group broke out big time today after announcing that they will be entering the organic infant formula market and converting all their dairy farms to 100% organic.
> 
> Up 68.81% to 18.5 today with an intraday high of 25c. Nice move.
> 
> View attachment 86728



surprisingly big reaction, given that it'll take about 5 years before they can be fully certified Organic.


----------



## greggles (27 March 2018)

pixel said:


> surprisingly big reaction, given that it'll take about 5 years before they can be fully certified Organic.



I didn't know that. Nonetheless, the market's getting a bit excited about Australian Dairy Farms Group at the moment. Its share price is up another 24.32% to 23c today. Organic infant formula is a huge export market at the moment, especially into China. I suppose there's an expectation that AHF will get a big slice of that market once they have everything up and running.


----------



## System (24 December 2018)

On December 24th, 2018, Australian Dairy Farms Group changed its name to Australian Dairy Nutritionals Group.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 October 2020)

_pulling out of its spin_

Market Update  
- Infant Formula Plant construction on track 
- Commissioning of the Infant Formula Plant targeted for completion mid-2021
- AHF’s first certified organic farm, Yaringa, to be fully converted to Organic A2 milk production by March 2021  
- First production of AHF manufactured Organic A2 Milk powder expected from July 2021 
- AHF aiming to be Australia’s first producer of Organic A2 infant formula manufactured from Australian milk 
- AHF’s organic milk wins ‘_overall milk champion 2020_’ for premium milks 
- Seasonal farm conditions very favourable in South West Victoria







(not for me)


----------



## Ann (27 February 2022)

Chose this for the March stock tipping Comp. One wonders if organic A2 milk formula for babies is enough to get this penny dreadful up and running. China seems to have lost interest in baby formula so we will have to see what kind of story they can conjure if any. I have to ask, will it be able to compete with lithium and nickel stocks?  😏


----------



## divs4ever (27 February 2022)

Ann said:


> Chose this for the March stock tipping Comp. One wonders if organic A2 milk formula for babies is enough to get this penny dreadful up and running. China seems to have lost interest in baby formula so we will have to see what kind of story they can conjure if any. I have to ask, will it be able to compete with lithium and nickel stocks?  😏
> 
> View attachment 138256
> 
> View attachment 138257



 not so much 'lost interest ' but i suspect trust is creeping back into the local product  ( a couple of executions sometimes does that )

 an extra  factor is the Chinese relaxation of the 'one child policy ' ( probably realized it was too inefficient to police  ALTHOUGH maybe they could see they were walking into the same trap as Japan   .. an aging AND shrinking  population )  BUT  despite the fact many 'one child  families ' cheated  , relaxing it has not  , so far ,   brought a sudden rise in young Chinese 

factor three  , of course , is the current political tensions 

 BTW creating more young Australian citizens  is not a high priority either  the current regimes are much happier importing grown ( potential ) citizens  ,    

 AND the only major nation focused on GROWING it's population naturally  , is facing sanctions by our PM 

 i hold CLV ( luckily 'free-carried ' ) so i still watch the industry trends


----------



## zyomi (30 May 2022)

The share price for AHF is up 18% today. What is going on? Is it worth investing? It looks like infant formula companies are surging today.

Little research suggests that AHF might be under-valued as it seems to control the whole value chain from farm (& cows) to Infant formula cans. in addition, AHF seems to be the only company planning to launch organic A2 milk infant formula.

Any thoughts?









						AHF share price and company information for ASX:AHF
					

View today’s AHF share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.




					www2.asx.com.au


----------



## zyomi (30 May 2022)

The share price for AHF is up 18% today. What is going on? Is it worth investing? It looks like infant formula companies are surging today.

Little research suggests that AHF might be under-valued as it seems to control the whole value chain from farm (& cows) to Infant formula cans. in addition, AHF seems to be the only company planning to launch organic A2 milk infant formula.

Any thoughts?






                        AHF share price and company information for ASX:AHF                    ​ 
View today’s AHF share price, options, bonds, hybrids and warrants. View announcements, advanced pricing charts, trading status, fundamentals, dividend information, peer analysis and key company information.






                                                                www2.asx.com.au


----------



## System (5 December 2022)

On December 1st, 2022, Australian Dairy Nutritionals Group changed its name to Australian Dairy Nutritionals Limited.


----------

